# Can't get offer



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

When i refresh, it will show up soon "Too many requests, please try again later" , I can`t get any offer ,it is time to give up Amazon.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

What offer?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

it's because someone beat you to it


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I’ve never seen that message, usually if someone beats me to an offer it says “No offers available. Check back soon”
Have you tried the basics; rebooting the phone, reinstalling the app, etc?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Too many requests meaning you're refreshing too much too fast and everyone else is doing the same. Refresh less and you'll see the offers again.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

Which city?


----------

